# Cable for 6 pin Clearcom



## Anonymous067 (Jul 10, 2009)

What cable should I use for making custom length, 6 pin clearcom intercom cables?


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Jul 18, 2009)

Look for bulk MIDI cable.


----------



## avkid (Jul 18, 2009)

Install or portable?


----------



## techcrewgod (Jul 19, 2009)

Clearcom uses only 4 wires (known as pins on the connectors) on their two channel (A and B) headsets. if you are only using one channel intercoms, you could use a regular xlr cable and only connect three wires. otherwise a four wire cable is good enough. we use them to make our own cables....alot cheaper than buying them at "50 bucks for a 10 footer".

pin 1 is for common
pin 2 is for +30 vdc power
pin 3 is for intercom b
pin 4 is for intercom a

pins 5 and 6 are not used as of this time.


----------



## Clifford (Jul 20, 2009)

The headsets use XLR4, but the two channel wired beltpacks use XLR6 to carry both channels A and B. Look at the attached picture. The two connectors on the left are the 6-pin In and Out/Through connectors. On the right is the 4-pin connector for the headset. Some setups use an XLR6 to 2 XLR3 splitter to connect directly to the base station.


----------



## Spiceboy (Jul 20, 2009)

Take a look at this document

http://www.clearcom.com/support/man...line/Clear-Com_PL-Pro_Installation_Manual.pdf

It has a bunch of info on clearcom wiring and installs and has a table of recommended cable depending on the type of install/application


----------



## Chris15 (Jul 20, 2009)

techcrewgod said:


> pins 5 and 6 are not used as of this time.



Well yes they are... They are the program feed and reticulating it allows individuals to adjust how much program they get in their cans. This assumes that program is connected at the head end...


----------



## Anonymous067 (Jul 21, 2009)

Chris15 said:


> Well yes they are... They are the program feed and reticulating it allows individuals to adjust how much program they get in their cans. This assumes that program is connected at the head end...



Thank you.


----------



## museav (Jul 21, 2009)

Also be careful of the connectors used, as the note for the RS-602 states:

> *Note*_: The beltpack’s intercom connectors use the Switchcraft-style 6-pin configuration. If ordering Neutrik 6-pin plugs to make a cable or patch panel, specify that you need the Switchcraft pin configuration. This configuration usually has an “S” suffix at the end of the Neutrik model number._


I believe that this applies to all Clear-Com 6 pin connections.

It appears that Pins 5 and 6 were used for Program audio on the old RS-201 (for which Belden 8777 was the recommended cable), then those pins were later apparently not used for the now discontinued RS-502/522, however the current RS-602/622 appears to again be using Pins 5 and 6 for Program + and - respectively. So perhaps their being used and their not being used are both correct, it all depends on what devices are connected.


----------



## Anonymous067 (Jul 22, 2009)

A little off topic...who was around first, Neutrik or Switchcraft?


----------



## Chris15 (Jul 24, 2009)

Blah067 said:


> A little off topic...who was around first, Neutrik or Switchcraft?



Cannon...
But Switchcraft as a company have existed since 1946 whereas Neutrik have only been around since 1975...


----------



## Anonymous067 (Jul 24, 2009)

Chris15 said:


> Cannon...
> But Switchcraft as a company have existed since 1946 whereas Neutrik have only been around since 1975...



Thanks Chris.


----------



## techcrewgod (Jul 29, 2009)

museav said:


> Also be careful of the connectors used, as the note for the RS-602 states:I believe that this applies to all Clear-Com 6 pin connections.
> 
> It appears that Pins 5 and 6 were used for Program audio on the old RS-201 (for which Belden 8777 was the recommended cable), then those pins were later apparently not used for the now discontinued RS-502/522, however the current RS-602/622 appears to again be using Pins 5 and 6 for Program + and - respectively. So perhaps their being used and their not being used are both correct, it all depends on what devices are connected.


 
correct, we use the 502 clearcomms and as long as you have the six pin connectors, you may use three or four conductor wire.


----------

